# Pics of my humidor



## Mhouser7 (Aug 13, 2010)

I got this humidor a couple weeks back off my local craigslist. They sure do fill up quick!:bounce:


















next i gota get the ConservaGel


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Very nice, great find. It won't be long you will wish it was bigger LOL


----------



## slclift (Aug 18, 2010)

Excellent find.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

jeepthing said:


> Very nice, great find. It won't be long you will wish it was bigger LOL


LOL thats why I went for the 150 ct. right off the bat and now Im looking for another 150 or even the 300 ct. humi. It gets very addicting FAST!!!!!!:violin:


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice pick up. My local Craigslist never has any good humis.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Very good looking humi.


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's a very nice looking humi. Nice score :thumb:


----------



## Yamaha53 (May 22, 2010)

Very nice. If you send the CAO and RP I see there you will have more room :spy:


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Great looking humidor and I have this same model humidor.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Nice pick up! I just picked up a humidor of my local craigslist also! its a 100 count, and I just finished seasoning it and put all my sticks in it and its full! LMAO!

so I guess Ill use my other humidors for the next cigars I buy!!!

So how much did you get it for?


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Nice grab Mike! :nod:


----------



## Mhouser7 (Aug 13, 2010)

cubanrob19 said:


> So how much did you get it for?


$75... new in the box


----------



## Mhouser7 (Aug 13, 2010)

mc2712 said:


> Great looking humidor and I have this same model humidor.


Finally found someone!!!! Can you tell me when these were made? The reason I ask is there was this Exact humidor on E-bay a couple weeks back and it was "Elvis's humidor" with a certificate of authenticity LMAO :der:
I wanted to call the guy a dip-shiz but I have no idea when they were made. I got mine new in the box from a guy but the box had been around awhile.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

I don't think the humidors fill up fast, they shrink in size....thats what I tell my wife :biggrin:


----------



## Casillas Cigars (Oct 1, 2010)

nice


----------



## nanotech (Oct 27, 2008)

I looked for a humidor this summer at lots of garage sales and never found one...I keep looking though. Good find.


----------



## Stoke and Smoke (Oct 1, 2010)

jbrown287 said:


> I don't think the humidors fill up fast, they shrink in size....thats what I tell my wife :biggrin:


:amen:


----------

